# Question about MRI



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

My doctor said there was no focal brain abnormality in my MRI, does that mean the MRI is clean? cuz i'm just makin sure they checked the whole MRI,c uz doesnt focal mean just the eyes, please someone explain


----------

